# Windows 8 Discussion.



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow Microsoft has totally missed the ship with Windows 8...

It is so incrediably hard to use. Even if you were to get used to the hotkeys, it takes eternity to find anything...

Lot's of other horrids... The app system is totally stupid.

I hate it. The reviews were right.



I could go on and on... Just don't install it.

Whoever dreamed up this piece of work should be fired.


----------



## baggpipes (Jun 14, 2012)

Agreed they finally got the user to use that windows key tho....


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah windows 8 will be great for 13 or 14 year old girls or real busy bodies with their smart phones. 

(The next sentence is what will happen in stores selling Win 8 across the world... "Like look how pretty it is" as she curls and twists her hair. "Isn't it Buffy???" "Like For sure Brittney...It will match my purse")

While people who actually use computers will finally start the Great Google and LinX migration of 2012. Or stay with Windows 7.

Things that suck about Win 8....
All the Hot Keys
Can't turn off Metro GUI
Closing Apps and Programs with Task manager mainly
App System
Advertising invading your personal Space
The down tuning of Windows Media player
The endless maze you have to go through to get to anything useful
Start menu on the desktop is useless now
Desktop is basically useless now
Metro GUI only useful on a smart phone or touch screen
The whole Operating system looks like a Jitter Bug Phone for old people.

Let's face it the list goes on.....

Good things......(Maybe?)
DX11.1
Like Baggpipes said "they finally got the user to use that windows key"
Like it's really pretty
At least it's not Vista..... (Wait I think I would rather have Vista again)


----------



## theJesus (Jun 14, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> Agreed they finally got the user to use that windows key tho....


What are you talking about?  I already use it all the time.  It does more than just open the start menu, ya know.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 14, 2012)

Metro Killed the Windows PC


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

Its not even that bad. I thought it was shit after 5 minutes but its way better then I thought after a few days of use.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2012)

why am i doomed to hear these same arguments EVERY TIME A NEW OS IS RELEASED?


----------



## theJesus (Jun 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> why am i doomed to hear these same arguments EVERY TIME A NEW OS IS RELEASED?


Because otherwise people will complain that the new OS didn't change enough from the previous version and it's not worth upgrading because it's almost exactly the same?

Oh, and btw, I'm pretty sure I don't remember there being a lot of hate on Windows 7 when it was released.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah windows 8 will be great for 13 or 14 year old girls or real busy bodies with their smart phones.
> 
> (The next sentence is what will happen in stores selling Win 8 across the world... "Like look how pretty it is" as she curls and twists her hair. "Isn't it Buffy???" "Like For sure Brittney...It will match my purse")
> 
> ...



Doubtful. Most are migrating to Apple. I think Mac is this best operating system, however, it doesn't allow me to buy and install my own hardware as I please. We are the 1%, the 99% will be going to Apple as Microsoft continues to loose touch consumers.

Vista was a good OS imo.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Because otherwise people will complain that the new OS didn't change enough from the previous version and it's not worth upgrading because it's almost exactly the same?
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'm pretty sure I don't remember there being a lot of hate on Windows 7 when it was released.



There was abit, but nowhere near as much as Vista, even though vista was amazing...

Windows 8 does feel like it takes too many steps to achieve simple tasks, like shutting down the pc. Its still a good OS though and just takes some time to learn. After that and once some metro apps start flooding in then it will be great


----------



## theJesus (Jun 14, 2012)

I still need to try it out.

edit: Does it have any issues inside a VM?


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> There was abit, but nowhere near as much as Vista, even though vista was amazing...
> 
> Windows 8 does feel like it takes too many steps to achieve simple tasks, like shutting down the pc. Its still a good OS though and just takes some time to learn. After that and once some metro apps start flooding in then it will be great



Lol Vista was "amazing" and Windows 8 will be "Great"... Lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Doubtful. Most are migrating to Apple. I think Mac is this best operating system, however, it doesn't allow me to buy and install my own hardware as I please. We are the 1%, the 99% will be going to Apple as Microsoft continues to loose touch consumers.
> 
> Vista was a good OS imo.



What drugs are you on if you think OSx is the best operating system and Vista was a good OS.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I still need to try it out.
> 
> edit: Does it have any issues inside a VM?



no at work theres virtual machines that run windows 8 and everything.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> What drugs are you on if you think OSx is the best operating system and Vista was a good OS.



Vista is generally the same as Windows 7 with the exception of being extremely bloated at launch. OSx is an extremely accessible OS that any user can pick up. The same can not be said for Windows 8.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Vista is generally the same as Windows 7 with the exception of being extremely bloated at launch. OSx is an extremely accessible OS that any user can pick up. The same can not be said for Windows 8.



no based on my expereince OSx and Windows 8 are just as confusing.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> why am i doomed to hear these same arguments EVERY TIME A NEW OS IS RELEASED?



See I agree with this statement to a point..... but this honestly is the first time I have ever bashed a Windows OS. It is also the first time I have seen many others bash a Windows OS this badly too. Even Windows Vista wasn't this badly bashed,
I also think though......that you got to weed out the educated arguments and the not educated arguments. If someone can't specifically say what sucks about the OS.... those are uneducated arguments.
The people who actually can list things they don't like....those are the ones you should give your argument too. At least they can defend their points.



> Doubtful. Most are migrating to Apple. I think Mac is this best operating system, however, it doesn't allow me to buy and install my own hardware as I please. We are the 1%, the 99% will be going to Apple as Microsoft continues to loose touch consumers.
> 
> Vista was a good OS imo.



These are all really great points.... I listed Google and LinX more as a first come to mind scenario.... Apple is in reality what people will be transferring too. Microsoft is for sure loosing touch with their customers.
The only argument I have to your point.... Is I believe Power users is a bigger percentage of the users then what you listed. Enthusiasts are about only 1% Power users are closer to 20% of the market (Especially with todays kids now getting older) But either way they will also be turned off by Win 8 IMO.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

You guys do realize that your are not being forced to use Windows 8 right?


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> See I agree with this statement to a point..... but this honestly is the first time I have ever bashed a Windows OS. It is also the first time I have seen many others bash a Windows OS this badly too. Even Windows Vista wasn't this badly bashed,
> I also think though......that you got to weed out the educated arguments and the not educated arguments. If someone can't specifically say what sucks about the OS.... those are uneducated arguments.
> The people who actually can list things they don't like....those are the ones you should give your argument too. At least they can defend their points.
> 
> ...



 Technically speaking, Apple is already the world's #1 OS. Apple is systematically merging iOS and OS in to one operating system. Windows 8 is the same attempt at this, but in my opinion, and awful failure. As Microsoft inches closer and closer to releasing it's own tablet and continues to push its phone the OS and the mobile OS are becoming one in the same, same is true with Apple as I said previously. However, Apple is doing quite well with this. 

Microsoft has already failed once at this merging of products, for example they just recently discontinued the Zune...

In my opinion, Windows 8 will unfortuneatly also be another failure for MS.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 14, 2012)

windows 8 metro is just more dumbing down crap. seriously.... it does look like something made for  the jitterbug crowd. 

also microsoft wants to "be cool again".....


----------



## NC37 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Doubtful. Most are migrating to Apple. I think Mac is this best operating system, however, it doesn't allow me to buy and install my own hardware as I please. We are the 1%, the 99% will be going to Apple as Microsoft continues to loose touch consumers.
> 
> Vista was a good OS imo.



I go against the current. Went from Mac to Windows.

Yeah I liked Vista a lot. I was forced to switch to 7 with my new build tho. I can see the argument against Vista now. 

OSX...it was nice and revolutionary a decade ago. But it's initial versions were rough. Apple held the OS back a lot. OS9 was a lot more open in terms of drivers for devices/etc. OSX Apple really clamped down. Everything has to go through them. It has been held up in the name of compatibility.

I honestly wouldn't mind using it again. I still use 10.4.11 on a laptop. But the ability to use the hardware you want is more attractive to me now than it was when I was a Mac nut. Much cheaper to maintain, specially with Apple discontinuing hardware and blocking upgrades every few years. The crappy Intel graphics Macs I can understand but they've blocked even some of the towers with decent discrete. Apple wants you to buy a new Mac. They don't want you to keep them forever anymore. That attitude helped put me off a lot to investing anymore into Macs over my PC.

Really I'd like to see OS9 brought back with modern enhancements. Nice and simple OS. Not the bloated monstrosity that OSX has been. Open the OS up more and get some real performance improvements implemented. The heck with compatibility!

From all I'm hearing about Win 8, I don't think I want to touch it. Metro just sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Because otherwise people will complain that the new OS didn't change enough from the previous version and it's not worth upgrading because it's almost exactly the same?
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'm pretty sure I don't remember there being a lot of hate on Windows 7 when it was released.



Sure there was hate for Win7, it just came from people like me that complained that the new OS didn't change enough from the previous version and it's not worth upgrading because it's almost exactly the same.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Oh, and btw, I'm pretty sure I don't remember there being a lot of hate on Windows 7 when it was released.


Because people finally warmed up to Vista. XD

You just wait, Windows 8 will be all the rage when Windows 9 comes out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

Watch the same shit is going to happen. People are going to bitch and complain about windows 8 and then within 6 months. love it.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 14, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> You guys do realize that your are not being forced to use Windows 8 right?



Oh I am aware.....As of right now..... But your statement is not necessarily true either. MS is as close to a monopoly as you can get. If you want to continue using programs (Most of which are only compatible for MS windows) you are forced to deal with it. 
The government did not do a good enough job splitting it up awhile back. This situation is slowly getting better....But it is still not satisfactory for most people.

Examples:
Move to apple you can't upgrade Hardware
Move to LinX Half of your shit works (Most games won't)
Move to Chrome (It's getting there and one day I think Google Chrome "Or variant" will be MS's biggest competitor but they are still very young in this market)

If you want to be a gamer/ Benchmarking enthusiast Windows right now is your only main option. Or even if you are a power user MS windows is you only real option.

But if you are a teen girl or want easy usability or if you want to code everything yourself or some buisness.....then sure..... there are several other options out there.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> OSx is an extremely accessible OS that any user can pick up.



I would hazzard to say that this isnt true. especially when i had to hack my own Mac Mini to get OS X 10.7 to run on it.


----------



## illli (Jun 14, 2012)

imagine the horror of trying to help your parents or grandparents with this abominable os. yeah. think about that one for a while lol


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

illli said:


> imagine the horror of trying to help your parents or grandparents with this abominable os. yeah. think about that one for a while lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Oh I am aware.....As of right now..... But your statement is not necessarily true either. MS is as close to a monopoly as you can get. If you want to continue using programs (Most of which are only compatible for MS windows) you are forced to deal with it.
> The government did not do a good enough job splitting it up awhile back. This situation is slowly getting better....But it is still not satisfactory for most people.
> 
> Examples:
> ...



why are you singling out teen girls? I know a lot of them that use Windows and won't use a Mac.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Because otherwise people will complain that the new OS didn't change enough from the previous version and it's not worth upgrading because it's almost exactly the same?
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'm pretty sure I don't remember there being a lot of hate on Windows 7 when it was released.



there was still a lot of hate. you can find it on TPU if you search for XP and 7


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 14, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Vista is generally the same as Windows 7 with the exception of being extremely bloated at launch. OSx is an extremely accessible OS that any user can pick up. The same can not be said for Windows 8.



I heavily disagree, I was forced to use OSX  the other day and installing a program was an absolute nightmare. It took me ages to find the program files in the useless 'finder' (equivalent to windows explorer) and half of them weren't there... I shudder at the thought of using OSX with multiple HDDs....


----------



## naoan (Jun 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> why am i doomed to hear these same arguments EVERY TIME A NEW OS IS RELEASED?



I don't remember hearing this many complaints on numerous sites and review with 7, hell, even Vista beta was more lukewarmly bashed.



Yo_Wattup said:


> I heavily disagree, I was forced to use OSX  the other day and installing a program was an absolute nightmare. It took me ages to find the program files in the useless 'finder' (equivalent to windows explorer) and half of them weren't there... I shudder at the thought of using OSX with multiple HDDs....



It took me months to find out how to shift+delete files on their explorer (forgot the name), still haven't found out today. Finally opted to ran terminal and rm.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 14, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I heavily disagree, I was forced to use OSX  the other day and installing a program was an absolute nightmare. It took me ages to find the program files in the useless 'finder' (equivalent to windows explorer) and half of them weren't there... I shudder at the thought of using OSX with multiple HDDs....



Since OS X doesn't have a folder labeled "Applications" as well as an Application packaging setup so application files are all put together. Every Installer I've used on Mac as well has been simple to use. I don't know what version of OS X you were using but you're not describing 10.4 through 10.7 to my knowledge. Last but not least, at least I can move applications in OS X, Windows throws a hissy fit because of its archaic registry. Have you ever tried to unbrick MS Office that was on a disk where the drive letter changed? It's the biggest pain in the world and OS X doesn't have this problem.

Just because you can't figure out how to use it doesn't mean it's a bad OS. Plenty of people have issues figuring out Windows as well.



AthlonX2 said:


> I would hazzard to say that this isnt true. especially when i had to hack my own Mac Mini to get OS X 10.7 to run on it.



Runs fine on every C2D Mac I've dumped my work's image on to, granted they're all laptops but I'm sure 3 of the old 15" MBPs are just as old and work just as well.


----------



## Protagonist (Jun 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I still need to try it out.




I tried it out when it was available June 1, and its crap. Windows 7/Windows Vista, look like next gen OS. Windows 8 looks like a service pack with UI upgrade for Windows 95


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Last but not least, at least I can move applications in OS X, Windows throws a hissy fit because of its archaic registry.


"Archaic registry?"  The system registry is a godsend to programmers.  Applications that are properly installed make a key in the registry that, at bare minimum, tell where it is installed.  Any application looking to interface with said installed application can check the registry.  If the key is not there, there's a good chance it isn't installed.  If the key is there, you can often read the location to find it and verify it by checking the executable.

Not to mention, Windows stores a lot of its settings in the registry as well.  There are thousands of tweaks that can be made in there if you know what to look for.

The registry is a simple database available to all applications on all versions of Windows.  It is one of the features that puts Windows in a league of its own.

If you want to "move" an application on Windows, do it the proper way: uninstall it from the old location and install it in the new.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 14, 2012)

I would buy kernel changes and dx11.1


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 14, 2012)

I think a lot of people are missing the big picture.  Microsoft is kind of genius when it comes to changing the interface in Windows 8 to Metro and essentially forcing everyone to use it.

Desktop computing for the mainstream is going away.  Within the next 10 years the majority of computing devices will be tablet or mobile and like touchscreen, or who knows what.  

Designing Windows 8 to be a to be primarily a touch/tile based OS means that the shift to mobile devices will require much less "training" when the market actually shifts very far away from the desktop environment.  As a matter of fact, the shift should be damn near seamless for the average end user when moving from a desktop to a mobile device.

Tablets are only going to get more powerful and cheaper as time goes on.  Microsoft is making sure they can capitalize on whatever direction the market heads.  Their entire suite of software will work across all of their platforms eventually and they'll be poised to keep a large share of the market.

Apple is ahead of them in the mobile/tablet game.  Google isn't too far behind Apple and Microsoft is at risk of irrelevancy in the mobile market.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't get it.

Windows Xp had issues, because it didn't have drivers and was basterdized off of the NT structure.  People didn't like XP for various reasons, but it stuck around.  

Vista rolled around, and had a bad decision for every good one.  Streamlining security brought UAC up constantly.  Massive system requirements meant moving the definition of a "low end" computer up.  Promises that the OS would work were broken.  Obfuscation of features, which people had gotten used to finding in one place, raised consumer ire.  All of this was combined with poor driver support for quite some time, and people moaned.

7 was Vista reworked.  People moaned that the underlying issues remained, despite numerous tweaks and improvements that made 7 more palateable (read: 7 was Vista with more thought).


My problem is that Metro is a very good interface, if you have a touchscreen.  Assuming you've got a regular PC, the UI changes are either ambivalent or down-right foolish .  I can see tablets benefiting from this, but a desktop with this seems like a fool's errand.  I'm not getting 8 anyways.  9 should be a better thought-out version, that I actually might find reasonably useable.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Desktop computing for the mainstream is going away.  Within the next 10 years the majority of computing devices will be tablet or mobile and like touchscreen, or who knows what.


People have been predicting the death of desktops for a decade now.  Desktops are still king and even if laptops do manage to eek past, they will remain extremely competitive for two reasons: initial costs and cost of ownership (read: repairs).

You can buy a $600 desktop or a $600 tablet, in a year, you drop the tablet and it breaks, you spend $600 on a new one.  In the same period, you may have had a power supply costing $50 to fix.  In another year, your tablet gets stolen, another $600.  Meanwhile, you install more RAM in your desktop for another $50.  In another year, your tablet got a little too wet by being left outside during a shower, another $600.  Major malfunction on your desktop with your motherboard getting fired and the monitor's LCD burning out, $200 to fix both.  What's our total now?  $2400 over 4 years versus $300?  Probably after the second year, the money concious would return to a desktop. 


Other than that, I agree.  Microsoft is merging the OS for desktop, laptop, ultrabook, netbook, and phone into one package.  It may hurt some because it's an expert at nothing but a novice in everything but...only time will tell if the gamble pays off.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm still on XP/2K3. Sounds like I don't need to upgrade


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 14, 2012)

Imho, for power users, Win8 doesnt actually get alot worse, you hardly ever have to use the metro interface, and when you do, you can just use it in the exact same way as you would in windows 7(ie, press windows button, type the program you want to use, and press enter).

To be honest, everyone raging about windows 8 being so crap and all just needs to grow up. because 
1: If you dont want to learn a few new tricks to be able to use win8 to its fullest(and probably even improve the productivity compared to win7), you're actually not a poweruser, but a "I DONT WANNA CHAAANGE" user. This obviously isnt really professional or beneficial in any way. 

2: The interface just works better for the 80% of the people they are going to sell it to (who dont how to use any windows anyway). 

and 3: Under the hood, win 8 actually has alot of things that just make it superior to compared to win 7 (think of improved taskmanager, improved networking, improved disk management, improved kernel, and, although debatable improved desktop UI(with the ribbon interface in the explorer)).

Just my 2 cents


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 14, 2012)

It's the "shit - HOT" Flip flop...

Win95(SHIT) - *Win98*(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - *WinXP*(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - *Win7*(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - *Win9*(HOT)

So don't worry - like so many UTTER F#@K up OS's before it, Microsoft will soon smell the fail and release a proper OS again...


----------



## iKhan (Jun 14, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Vista was a good OS imo.


----------



## naoan (Jun 14, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Imho, for power users, Win8 doesnt actually get alot worse, you hardly ever have to use the metro interface, and when you do, you can just use it in the exact same way as you would in windows 7(ie, press windows button, type the program you want to use, and press enter).
> 
> To be honest, everyone raging about windows 8 being so crap and all just needs to grow up. because
> 1: If you dont want to learn a few new tricks to be able to use win8 to its fullest(and probably even improve the productivity compared to win7), you're actually not a poweruser, but a "I DONT WANNA CHAAANGE" user. This obviously isnt really professional or beneficial in any way.
> ...



1: Change for the sake of change eh?
2: Who told you that? Your crystal ball? 
3: Process explorer, download/uploading at fullspeed with 7 and that's what matter most to most people anyway, never had disk failure because of 7 and citation needed, barely have any BSOD on 7 (if there's any it's cause of OC or bad HW), absolutely debatable.


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 14, 2012)

On windows 7 and happy to be there


----------



## repman244 (Jun 14, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> It's the "shit - HOT" Flip flop...
> 
> Win95(SHIT) - *Win98*(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - *WinXP*(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - *Win7*(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - *Win9*(HOT)
> 
> So don't worry - like so many UTTER F#@K up OS's before it, Microsoft will soon smell the fail and release a proper OS again...



You forgot Windows 2000 which was good


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used the RT version for a week, and i unistalled it asap, windows 7 ftw


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 14, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Oh I am aware.....As of right now..... But your statement is not necessarily true either. MS is as close to a monopoly as you can get. If you want to continue using programs (Most of which are only compatible for MS windows) you are forced to deal with it.
> The government did not do a good enough job splitting it up awhile back. This situation is slowly getting better....But it is still not satisfactory for most people.
> 
> Examples:
> ...



So had they not been such a monopoly we could still be using those good old 16bit apps, damn you MS


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 14, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Windows Xp had issues, because it didn't have drivers* and was basterdized off of the NT structure*. People didn't like XP for various reasons, but it stuck around.



Windows NT all the way to Windows 8 uses the NT kernel, not just Windows XP.



Completely Bonkers said:


> I'm still on XP/2K3. Sounds like I don't need to upgrade



Except that MS doesn't release patches for XP anymore and IIRC if they haven't already stopped security updates are slated to end very soon for XP/2k3.



Mathragh said:


> : The interface just works better for the 80% of the people they are going to sell it to (who dont how to use any windows anyway).



You mean how Metro doesn't let you exit an application unless you kill it in the task manager? It just "suspends" it and keeps it in memory until there is no memory left and only then will it move the "suspended" process to the page file. I don't like Windows 8 because Metro is a serious usibility issue for desktop and laptop users. That is only because everyone uses Tablets, right? 




naoan said:


> 1: Change for the sake of change eh?
> 2: Who told you that? Your crystal ball?
> 3: Process explorer, download/uploading at fullspeed with 7 and that's what matter most to most people anyway, never had disk failure because of 7 and citation needed, barely have any BSOD on 7 (if there's any it's cause of OC or bad HW), absolutely debatable.



Have you never seen this?

Let me take a quote from it:


> The EC claimed on Thursday that Microsoft wants to charge too much for interoperability protocol licences that enable third-party software vendors to develop software compatible with Windows servers. In a damning statemement, the EC claimed that the protocols "lack significant innovation", even though Microsoft has been awarded patents on much of the technology in question.
> 
> "Microsoft has agreed that the main basis for pricing should be whether its protocols are innovative," said EU competition commissioner Neelie Kroes. "The Commission's current view is that there is no significant innovation in these protocols. I am therefore again obliged to take formal measures to ensure that Microsoft complies with its obligations."
> 
> ...



The real point is that ligitigation has also been passed to ensure that Windows sports significant change and innovation between versions, so it's no unfathomable that MS is just thinking of something new because they're required by law.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The real point is that ligitigation has also been passed to ensure that Windows sports significant change and innovation between versions, so it's no unfathomable that MS is just thinking of something new because they're required by law.



It's a bit hard to define what is a significant change or innovation here. If there is a change in Windows (For example an improved scheduler or some other similar stuff) it may be significant for someone and worthless for others.
For me it's significant if the OS is more stable than the previous version, I don't need some crappy and shinny apps just so they can say they are innovating.
EC should GTFO and concentrate on the problems with EU companies which are creating a monopoly (I could go into details here about which company and the way they do it but that would be seriously off topic).

That's just my point of view on this


----------



## atikkur (Jun 14, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> It's the "shit - HOT" Flip flop...
> 
> Win95(SHIT) - *Win98*(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - *WinXP*(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - *Win7*(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - *Win9*(HOT)
> 
> So don't worry - like so many UTTER F#@K up OS's before it, Microsoft will soon smell the fail and release a proper OS again...



win95 was actually a good OS, compared to win31. i was happy at that time to have a new over the haul interface (pretty too), clean desktop, organized start menu (over the scattered program manager),  more stable, more user friendly (plug n play over the manual configuration every device setup)... and more and more... so win95 over win31 was like 100% better changes.

on the other way, win8 is a changing too,, but 100% not a good change for me.. i still dont feel comfortable with its metro-desktop hybirds,, just confusing and contra productive in the operation. i do like doing multitask in windows,, drag n dropping, copy pasting, and so on that involves two or many windows open. and how do i just do that with metro interface without pain in the ass? (too many switching screen/clicking-hovering spot will get me pain for sure).


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 14, 2012)

repman244 said:


> It's a bit hard to define what is a significant change or innovation here.



Not when you base it on price of the product...


----------



## repman244 (Jun 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Not when you base it on price of the product...



It's still hard, because like I said a small change (a change that "requires" a newer version of OS) is very important to someone and would pay for it even tho it costs a lot, but it's worthless to others. At the end of the day, they need to sell something and pay the workers, free updates won't do that.
What would you rather have: an OS that comes out every 2 years full of bugs and with many new features or an OS which runs stable with less bloat and worthless features (the 1st option will probably be Windows 8).

Forcing someone to incorporate new things and to innovate is a bit silly and can lead to poorly programmed features because the company doesn't want to concentrate on such stuff but is forced. (It's like saying that Intel should be forced to unlock all the CPU's just so that everyone can overclock - it would be nice but Intel would make much less money from future products, at the end of the day innovation and technology demand investing and the same applies to people that work there and need to be paid), and can lead to poorly programmed features because the company doesn't want to concentrate on such stuff but is forced.
Just to be clear here I'm not saying that MS should charge $300 for just a minor change, I'm only against these regulations which only target 1 or 2 companies and mostly for some silly stuff (Like the IE thing with Windows) while others do much more horrible things with pricing and locking features...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 14, 2012)

repman244 said:


> It's still hard, because like I said a small change (a change that "requires" a newer version of OS) is very important to someone and would pay for it even tho it costs a lot, but it's worthless to others. At the end of the day, they need to sell something and pay the workers, free updates won't do that.
> What would you rather have: an OS that comes out every 2 years full of bugs and with many new features or an OS which runs stable with less bloat and worthless features (the 1st option will probably be Windows 8).
> 
> Forcing someone to incorporate new things and to innovate is a bit silly and can lead to poorly programmed features because the company doesn't want to concentrate on such stuff but is forced. (It's like saying that Intel should be forced to unlock all the CPU's just so that everyone can overclock - it would be nice but Intel would make much less money from future products, at the end of the day innovation and technology demand investing and the same applies to people that work there and need to be paid), and can lead to poorly programmed features because the company doesn't want to concentrate on such stuff but is forced.
> Just to be clear here I'm not saying that MS should charge $300 for just a minor change, I'm only against these regulations which only target 1 or 2 companies and mostly for some silly stuff (Like the IE thing with Windows) while others do much more horrible things with pricing and locking features...



Actually MS has had anti-trust lawsuits for changing the API and doing things to prevent certain software to stop working in the past. MS has done some very shady things, you just don't see it that often anymore because they've been regulated well enough at this point.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Actually MS has had anti-trust lawsuits for changing the API and doing things to prevent certain software to stop working in the past. MS has done some very shady things, you just don't see it that often anymore because they've been regulated well enough at this point.



I am very aware of those, but at the same time every other company did their fair share of shady things it's part of the business.
The bigger you are the higher the pressure and anything you do is closely monitored. It's a very dirty business these days sadly. Instead of concentrating on development, companies rather engage in lawsuits over some idiotic things (the so called patent wars).
I don't care if MS bought other companies for developing programs, as long as I can use it without severe constraints and if it works and gets the job done (it's like one of those scenarios where people bitch about high manager pay checks, I say that if they get the job done properly and if the company is functioning properly and every one gets paid he should also get paid properly). 
It could of been worse, what if MS made a completely locked down OS?

Regulation is sometimes a must but it can also be a very nasty business in itself. What makes you think that all regulators work for the benefit of the whole market? That would be ideal yes, but the truth is that they probably "work" for other companies (like I pointed out in my previous post I could tell you about these so called regulators in the EU and the amount of dirty things that are going on).


----------



## btarunr (Jun 14, 2012)

Windows 8 makes OS X and Ubuntu/Mint look great. If the next DirectX is a Windows 8-exclusive, then I'll dual-boot with Windows 7, using Windows 8 only for gaming.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> You guys do realize that your are not being forced to use Windows 8 right?



Things like DirectX 12, other software will eventually force you to.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Windows 8 makes OS X and Ubuntu/Mint look great. If the next DirectX is a Windows 8-exclusive, then I'll dual-boot with Windows 7, using Windows 8 only for gaming.



Windows 8 will be supporting DX 11.1 so I've heard. In that regard, I don't believe it is worth dual booting just for that.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been using Window's 8 on my laptop for 3 months now.  It works great.  I check email, internet, do work related things very easily.  I have even done some gaming on it, Diablo 3, and a few others and had no problems.  Icon art for the Metro UI is somewhat lacking, but that will come along.  I have high hopes for the OS. 

Remember kids, the Metro UI is optional.  You can just move your icons to the traditional desktop if you like and work from that.  Or you can come on here and cry more.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> It's the "shit - HOT" Flip flop...
> 
> Win95(SHIT) - *Win98*(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - *WinXP*(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - *Win7*(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - *Win9*(HOT)
> 
> So don't worry - like so many UTTER F#@K up OS's before it, Microsoft will soon smell the fail and release a proper OS again...



I agree with this excetp you left out windows 2000 and also windows 95 was not bad really I was amazed when I first upgraded from win 3.11


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 14, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I have been using Window's 8 on my laptop for 3 months now.  It works great.  I check email, internet, do work related things very easily.  I have even done some gaming on it, Diablo 3, and a few others and had no problems.  Icon art for the Metro UI is somewhat lacking, but that will come along.  I have high hopes for the OS.
> 
> Remember kids, the Metro UI is optional.  You can just move your icons to the traditional desktop if you like and work from that.  Or you can come on here and cry more.



Lol... The applications are a mess. A Windows 8 app is different from a Windows traditional program in that it takes up your whole screen and looks like a sophmore cheerleader in highscool designed it. The applications screen is just a total cluster f**k (pardon my french).  The start menu... It just doesn't exist. It's essentially a bunch of uneven boxes that are hard to read and find what you want. How is this good for productivity?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 14, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with OSX and yes its FAR more user friendly then Windows. I've been using both professionally for years and they both have their ups and downs. However I will say Windows needs to go sandbox and dump that stupid ass registry already.


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2012)

W8 ain't revolutionary and it ain't innovative either. It still has dlls (gross, this stupid dll shit should die once and for all, I'm happy Linux doesn't give a crap about dlls), it still has driver problems, crashes and neverending updates. Windows core should be fundamentally changed, not its constantly changing UI. But I think _maybe_ W9 will be different. I hope it'll be.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm going to stick with 7 for some time to come.


----------



## megaflegmi (Jun 14, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> Its still a good OS though and just takes some time to learn.



You can say that about most linux distros and if you're gonna be doing e-mail/online work/documents might aswell do it with linux, way cheaper  (and works well on old hardware).



TheMailMan78 said:


> However I will say Windows needs to go sandbox and dump that stupid ass registry already.



That would be so nice.


----------



## naoan (Jun 14, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I have been using Window's 8 on my laptop for 3 months now.  It works great.  I check email, internet, do work related things very easily.  I have even done some gaming on it, Diablo 3, and a few others and had no problems.  Icon art for the Metro UI is somewhat lacking, but that will come along.  I have high hopes for the OS.
> 
> Remember kids, the Metro UI is optional.  You can just move your icons to the traditional desktop if you like and work from that.  Or you can come on here and cry more.



Or I can just, y'know, not buying one and continue to spread the words to possible unsuspecting victims.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 14, 2012)

and what the hell happened to midori?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> why am i doomed to hear these same arguments EVERY TIME A NEW OS IS RELEASED?



People are afraid of change, naturally of course...


We could create a thread dedicated to the people who are all so dedicated at making New OS hate threads. A monument if you will.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 15, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Windows 8 makes OS X and Ubuntu/Mint look great. If the next DirectX is a Windows 8-exclusive, then I'll dual-boot with Windows 7, using Windows 8 only for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Things like DirectX 12, other software will eventually force you to.



if so i can live with it. I didn;t take me long to be acustom to Win 8 its really not that bad. I think when a new OS or anything big comes out people find a way to bitch about it. I mean we all knew that Metro was going to be the big change, I don't see why people are bitching about it when it shouldn't even be that much of a surprise. yeah you don't like it, then don't use it till you have too.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been using Windows 8 for 2 weeks now.  Metro UI is both good and bad.  Will work good for a single user PC but haven't figured it out for multi-user scenario.  There are general enhancements all over the OS say like Windows explorer, lot more things/options are shown.  I am still exploring more with limited time to play with the new OS.

I feel this OS will shine on a Tablet but difficult on a desktop or laptop (that might change when I become more comfortable with the OS).

For now my rating is 50-50.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 15, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> It's the "shit - HOT" Flip flop...
> 
> Win95(SHIT) - *Win98*(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - *WinXP*(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - *Win7*(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - *Win9*(HOT)
> 
> So don't worry - like so many UTTER F#@K up OS's before it, Microsoft will soon smell the fail and release a proper OS again...





atikkur said:


> win95 was actually a good OS, compared to win31. i was happy at that time to have a new over the haul interface (pretty too), clean desktop, organized start menu (over the scattered program manager),  more stable, more user friendly (plug n play over the manual configuration every device setup)... and more and more... so win95 over win31 was like 100% better changes.
> 
> on the other way, win8 is a changing too,, but 100% not a good change for me.. i still dont feel comfortable with its metro-desktop hybirds,, just confusing and contra productive in the operation. i do like doing multitask in windows,, drag n dropping, copy pasting, and so on that involves two or many windows open. and how do i just do that with metro interface without pain in the ass? (too many switching screen/clicking-hovering spot will get me pain for sure).



He is half right. Only the cycle is wrong

Win 3.1 :shadedshu
Win 95 
Win 98 1st Edition :shadedshu
Win 98 2nd Edition 
Win ME :shadedshu
Win XP 
Win Vista :shadedshu
Win 7 
Win 8 :shadedshu


----------



## Techtu (Jun 15, 2012)

Has you forgotten about Windows 2000


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2012)

And XP x64 Edition (Windows NT 5.2).  And Windows NT 4.0

XP x64 is to XP as Windows 7 is to Windows Vista




remixedcat said:


> and what the hell happened to midori?


Likely merged with XP to become Vista.  Vista has managed and unmanaged components.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0&feature=g-all-esi


----------



## naoan (Jun 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> People are afraid of change, naturally of course...
> 
> 
> Would could create a thread dedicated to the people who are all so dedicated at making New OS hate threads. A monument if you will.



I'm tired of the same bullshit excuse. There are A LOT of valid argument against Windows 8, if you think they're just afraid of change then try to debunk those first.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And XP x64 Edition (Windows NT 5.2).  And Windows NT 4.0
> 
> XP x64 is to XP as Windows 7 is to Windows Vista
> 
> ...



nope... midori would have been completely different... not windows kernel...


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2012)

and you guys forgot windows 2008 as well


----------



## btarunr (Jun 15, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> and you guys forgot windows 2008 as well



I think we're talking about client OSes here. Windows 2000 Workstation was a client OS. A good one at that. There's no client OS in the Windows 2008/R2 family, there are Windows Vista and Windows 7 based on the same kernel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> nope... midori would have been completely different... not windows kernel...


Midori reeks of FUD.  All information pertaining to it dates back to 2008 and all sources inside Microsoft said it was only exploratory.




remixedcat said:


> and you guys forgot windows 2008 as well


That's in the Server series of operating systems and, except for Server exclusive features (like Active Directory), they match a desktop counterpart (e.g. Server 2000 = Windows 2000, Server 2003 = Windows XP Professional x64 Edition, Server 2008 = Windows Vista, Server 2008 R2 = Windows 7).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2012)

naoan said:


> I'm tired of the same bullshit excuse. There are A LOT of valid argument against Windows 8, if you think they're just afraid of change then try to debunk those first.



I'm not going to convince or force someone to like something new or like a change. You don't have to use Win 8 if you don't want. 

But don't come waltzing in here claiming that your opinions are facts. Metro UI is a UI that does UI stuff like all other UI's before. To Say it is worse or better is like trying to say the color red is better than the color blue. ITS PREFERENCE.

You can use a mouse with it, you can use a keyboard with it and now you can use touch with it. They've only expanded, they didn't take anything away. You still have M&K and now you can try touch... 
Oh and nothing new is easy until it is learned, which after learning can you truely decide and say hey old windows might be faster at navigating or hey Metro really does improve on fluidity. 

Since look wise is all relative, performance is what counts. Which if they botched that up then I can see that being the only real valid argument.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 15, 2012)

One thing's for certain.  Windows 8 may finally make Linux a viable gaming platform since Gabe Newell hates it.


----------



## justtakemymoney (Jun 16, 2012)

After a few years . . .  while you're installing windows it'll ask for Disk 2.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> After a few years . . .  while you're installing windows it'll ask for Disk 2.



nah, never happen.

it'll be on blu ray, or it'll be a core OS with the rest as optional downloads from the web.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However I will say Windows needs to go sandbox and dump that stupid ass registry already.



And replace it with what?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2012)

btarunr said:


> I think we're talking about client OSes here. Windows 2000 Workstation was a client OS. A good one at that. There's no client OS in the Windows 2008/R2 family, there are Windows Vista and Windows 7 based on the same kernel.



Microsoft has been using the same kernel since Windows NT, they've just been changing it and improving it. A lot of things that you will read in a NT book will be true for 2000, XP, Vista, and Windows 7.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> And replace it with what?



sql databases


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 17, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Wow Microsoft has totally missed the ship with Windows 8...
> 
> It is so incrediably hard to use. Even if you were to get used to the hotkeys, it takes eternity to find anything...
> 
> ...




This is excatly what i was predicting a loooong time ago

It's another vista. I don't think it'll be well received, except casual and mainstream. Sales will be better than vista since it will probably not have any huge driver or compatability issues. Maybe even worse than that. Even if some stuff might be more advanced, im not going to waste weeks trying to get every tweak, setting, config and optimization plus finding all the stupid bugs and workarounds for existing features. It's not worth my time for the benefit as from gaming and developing standpoint, this system is for casuals who buy new laptops and mobile crappies.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2455784&postcount=382



BazookaJoe said:


> It's the "shit - HOT" Flip flop...
> 
> Win95(SHIT) - *Win98*(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - *WinXP*(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - *Win7*(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - *Win9*(HOT)
> 
> So don't worry - like so many UTTER F#@K up OS's before it, Microsoft will soon smell the fail and release a proper OS again...



That's exactly why i predicted Win8 to be shit, it's too soon, and has nothing that prompts a whole reinstall and configuration.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2012)

And why are Win95 and Vista suppose to be shit? Please do explain that because i clearly fail to see the "shit" part of it. Win95 was a big jump from the DOS with some GUI (Win3.1) and i've also had Vista and it was perfectly good OS. Still is imo. Win7 is better but if you already have Vista it's just as good.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 17, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> sql databases



Thanks for the reply, remix. I though there would be more people commenting on this given how many people think the registry is crap. :/

The registry is basically an ordered collection of key/value pairs stored in a binary file.
It's multi-thread and multiple instance safe (which is hugely important), it's managed by the kernel (so registry changes occur even if your app goes south), it plays well with user profiles by segregating machine specific entries (HKLM) and users (HKCU), it creates a single area for all application to get config data (eliminating the need for thousands of INI files, which is a poor way of doing it anyway) and it comes with it's own GUI tool.

One of the biggest problems I see is that many app developers do not take the time to clean-up their registry entries when you uninstall an application. Another is that it removes some of the portability of application, but that can be worked around with a little creative coding (again something the app devs don't feeel the need to do).

There may be a better way of storing configuration parameters, but I don't see how using an SQL database would make it any better. In fact, it would make it worse, IMO.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2012)

It's nothing wrong with registry, they just had to keep it from compatibility standpoint.
I prefer to use apps that use minimal amount of registry, usually portable apps and so on. I also manage the registry manually using various cleaners and searching entries by hand and here and there defragmenting the registry.

The main problem are sloppy programs and installers who leave behind all sorts of junk. Thats realyl the main problem, not registry itself. Because even SQL databases would eventualyl get stuffed by all the garbage.


----------



## Frick (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh good another thread about this. I'll make another one.

Also, when was it reviewed? It's not even released yet.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 17, 2012)

Frick said:


> Also, when was it reviewed? It's not even released yet.


Its been taken round the blocks by many, and most havent been happy.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 17, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Its been taken round the blocks by many, and most havent been happy.



If there basing their judgement off the early Alpha, then that's there own stupidity.  I can see how some will not like the Metro UI.  However I don't think it will be anywhere near as raw as Vista was...Vista had real tangible problems, like file copies being incredibly slow and all kinds of permissions based issues.  The only major issue I have seen with Window's 8 is there's a new start bar that's being ironed out currently, and people don't like change.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Doubtful. *Most are migrating to Apple*. I think Mac is this best operating system, however, it doesn't allow me to buy and install my own hardware as I please. We are the 1%, the 99% will be going to Apple as Microsoft continues to loose touch consumers.
> 
> Vista was a good OS imo.



lolwut?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 18, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> And why are Win95 and Vista suppose to be shit? Please do explain that because i clearly fail to see the "shit" part of it. Win95 was a big jump from the DOS with some GUI (Win3.1) and i've also had Vista and it was perfectly good OS. Still is imo. Win7 is better but if you already have Vista it's just as good.



95 was buggy and less stable from what I heard, i didn't use it since i wasn't in the thing that soon, it was on 98 but my friends got PCs from their parents work, they could persuade the employer to give them old PCs to them for cheap instead of throwing them away so one of my friends got 3 PCs all for gaming in the house, most of the males in the class visited him weekly ...even daily ... i can't even count ,i was more than anyone else, more than 1000 times easy ... that's why i learned so much about PCs from a very very early age.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Jun 19, 2012)

#wining http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/default.aspx


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However I will say Windows needs to go sandbox and dump that stupid ass registry already.



What is the point of ditching the registry?  What would it change from the way it is today?  So there are bunch of config files around to configure Windows instead of one repository?  How is that better?  Will it be more efficient?  Nope.

And don't try to say that it will make things smoother because programs won't use it and it won't get cluttered.  That is total BS.  The only reason the registry gets cluttered is lazy program developers that don't clean up after themselves.  That isn't going to change at all with out a registry, they'll just leave configuration files laying around everywhere.

Also, no one is forcing program developers to use the registry.  Software can be installed and work perfectly fine without using the registry.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Apple doesn't use a registry. Works fine.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apple doesn't use a registry. Works fine.



Technically, Apple is a FreeBSD + a nice GUI.


----------



## naoan (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apple doesn't use a registry. Works fine.



Windows use registry. Works fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2012)

naoan said:


> Windows use registry. Works fine.



No it doesnt.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No it doesnt.



The registry is a mix of a database and a configuration file. The problem with the registry is that it becomes too deep and you get directories, inside directories, inside more directories. On Ubuntu, I like knowing that all the configuration I need for apache is right in /etc/apache2. I need to update X, /etc/X11, presto!

The registry is too clunky and just gives developers and easy and lazy way to obfuscate configuration settings from the user. It wasn't good on 3.11 and I can tell you it hasn't gotten any better now.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jun 20, 2012)

I,m trying to install for a test and at the beginning they tell me to enter the serial key. But I never recieved any I just downloaded the trial from their website. How do i get a key for this ?


----------



## D007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, after reading through 3 pages of peoples opinions about wether or not W8 is worth buying, I just want to ask a couple easy questions..lol

Is it better in games?
Does it take less resources to maintain?

Thank you..


----------



## Trueman (Jun 22, 2012)

seems like it's only for tablet


----------



## robal (Jun 22, 2012)

Everytime new MS OS is released, rants come from OLD people (>20).

I kept hearing these pathetic rants about supposed "end of the everything" since win98, through win 2000, win XP, Vista and 7.  All of those were "end of the game", yet I can't imagine myself going back to Vista or XP because of their UI, which is plainly worse.

Now I'm 28 myself... and Win8 seems a bit too strange for me.
Aw hell... Maybe we should just euthanise elderly people. Like... everyone above 18


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jun 22, 2012)

What you mean because of their UI ? What does UI stands for ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2012)

robal said:


> Everytime new MS OS is released, rants come from OLD people (>20).
> 
> I kept hearing these pathetic rants about supposed "end of the everything" since win98, through win 2000, win XP, Vista and 7.  All of those were "end of the game", yet I can't imagine myself going back to Vista or XP because of their UI, which is plainly worse.
> 
> ...



IDK I can withstand UI of 95,98, 2000, XP, 7

8 reminds me too much of Win 3.1 and lower, very cumbersome.



Krazy Owl said:


> What you mean because of their UI ? What does UI stands for ?



UI means User Interface-

GUI is Graphical User Interface


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 22, 2012)

For those interested, Windows 8 Release Preview is out for anyone to try.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/release-preview?ocid=C_RM_W8R_NEWSLETTER_EN-US


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 25, 2012)

Heh found these:


----------



## Drone (Jun 25, 2012)

That pic is total bullshit. When Windows 95 got released it was a hit. Actually Win95 was the first revolutionary operating system which brought a lot of ui and other improvements. It was rather Win98 which didn't add anything special and looked like old wine in a new bottle.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2012)

95 and 98 were good. ME was bad, 98SE was good.

wheres NT, 2K, XP MCE, and XP64 in that list?


----------



## Drone (Jun 25, 2012)

They didn't even care to include win2k


----------



## atikkur (Jun 25, 2012)

win31 was bad either.. too many general protection fault,, too many manual setup. it considered good only because it brought colorful desktop.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apple doesn't use a registry. Works fine.



That's nice, it is totally irrelevant and  it doesn't answer my question though.



Aquinus said:


> The registry is a mix of a database and a configuration file. The problem with the registry is that it becomes too deep and you get directories, inside directories, inside more directories. On Ubuntu, I like knowing that all the configuration I need for apache is right in /etc/apache2. I need to update X, /etc/X11, presto!
> 
> The registry is too clunky and just gives developers and easy and lazy way to obfuscate configuration settings from the user. It wasn't good on 3.11 and I can tell you it hasn't gotten any better now.



Yes, but that just means that /etc becomes the same thing as the registry.  It is just part of the file system.  Nothing is stopping developers from doing that on Windows now.  In fact, that system is already in place in Windows, it is called the /ProgramData directory.  I can do in there now and several programs use it to store configuration data.

There is nothing that says Windows programs have to use the registry to store configuration data, the only real things that have to go in the registry is a few keys to tell Windows the program is installed and where the uninstaller is located, so that it shows up in Programs And Features, and that isn't even required either if you don't want the program to appear in Programs and Features.



Mussels said:


> 95 and 98 were good. ME was bad, 98SE was good.
> 
> wheres NT, XP MCE, and XP64 in that list?



That would complicate things.

And I seem to remember 98 being rather shit, but 98SE being good.  Of course Win2k was like Vista, shit at first but after a few Service Packs they both became rather good.  I think I've said this several times, but if I didn't get Win7 for free, I'd still be using Vista.  In it's current form, it isn't all that much different from Win7.


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 28, 2012)

with the removal of the start button, it looks like win7 will be the new xp.
M$ will be begging users to stop using win7 

hope you get the point


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 28, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> with the removal of the start button, it looks like win7 will be the new xp.
> M$ will be begging users to stop using win7
> 
> hope you get the point



Who needs a start menu when you have a desktop?




hope you get the point


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 29, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Who needs a start menu when you have a desktop?
> http://jimkurtz.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/cluttered-desktop1.jpeg
> hope you get the point


system icons, app shortcuts that i dont want to put on my desktop stays in my start menu ? among dozens of other things?
more info:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57462865-75/why-microsoft-murdered-the-start-button-in-windows-8/


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 8, 2012)

If you happen to be playing with Windows 8 and are missing the silly windows games like solitaire or free cell there is a work around to get these installed and working in windows 8.

Found this forum when looking for them to enable these games for the wifes laptop.

http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sh...t-Free-Cell-and-Solitaire-working-in-Win-8-CP

I did this as stated and the wife is playing free cell without issues.


----------



## Drone (Jul 9, 2012)

Speed Tests: 8 Vs. 7

It's obvious Windows 8 wins.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2012)

quite a restricted test on just one laptop, but at least improvements are there.


problem is that he said all updates are installed. that means his win 7 install would have had a much more fragmented hard drive than the win 8 install, so both OS's should have been fresh with no updates, or defragged (with the same tool) before testing.


----------



## D007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Drone said:


> Speed Tests: 8 Vs. 7
> 
> It's obvious Windows 8 wins.



Ahh shit.... Looks like I'm upgrading..lol..
Better 3dmark. 
No start menu? I'm scared..


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 13, 2012)

No matter how horrid it is, it was made to make money, with low money
So Bill Gates can make it to the 1st again


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> If you happen to be playing with Windows 8 and are missing the silly windows games like solitaire or free cell there is a work around to get these installed and working in windows 8.
> 
> Found this forum when looking for them to enable these games for the wifes laptop.
> 
> ...



Jumping through hoops to play Freecell and solitare? Oy vey. That's certainly a bad sign


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll try to resurrect this thread. Installed Win 8 RP 64b clean on a machine that was running Vista Ultimate 32b for the last 4 years. When I said 4 years that's the last time an OS was installed on that machine and has gotten to the point where a clean install was necessary so instead of taking out my Vista OEM disk I decided to give windows 8 a last chance to impress me.

Now, compared to Vista and the state in which the OS was on this computer, Win 8 is flying.
Boot is amazingly fast on a more than average system (E8400 3GHz, P35, mechanical 4 year old HDD). Headaches begin after...

Since it's a long list I will ask for advice just for one for now. When I shutdown the system everything goes (again) fast and the screen gets in standby but... the computer is still powered up! Any thoughts?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know the stand alone price for Win8? Not the upgrade. The stand alone. Ive read 70 bucks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone know the stand alone price for Win8? Not the upgrade. The stand alone.



Haven't seen any hints but it's suggested that a 40$ or proly Euro in my case will be available for those with RP installed. That would be sweet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Haven't seen any hints but it's suggested that a 40$ or proly Euro in my case will be available for those with RP installed. That would be sweet.



Its 40 for the upgrade. Thats confirmed. But I dont like upgrades. I want a full install.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its 40 for the upgrade. Thats confirmed. But I dont like upgrades. I want a full install.



Agreed. I have 7 retail but coming from Vista on my second rig upgrade is enough.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure if u mean the 'retail' version, latest rumours suggest Win8 might not have the retail version.. just 'upgrade' & OEM versions starting @ 40$ & 60$ respectively..


----------



## theJesus (Jul 24, 2012)

A full OEM copy for $60?  That's not bad.  Certainly cheaper than previous OSes have been.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2012)

nobody would wanna pay more then 60 for windows 8 lol


----------



## Drone (Jul 27, 2012)

*W8 Much More Secure than W7*

Another reason to love Windows 8. 



> Apparently many doubly-linked lists within Windows 8 are now protected by "pool cookies." To avoid exploits that involve forcing arbitrary code or data into places it doesn't belong, _Windows 8 randomizes locations for memory allocation and adds "guard pages" as needed._



That's what blackhats say.

http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/none/300781-windows-8-much-more-secure-than-windows-7


----------



## Recus (Jul 28, 2012)

Windows 8 is failure because of interface?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 28, 2012)

i better wait and see for several months to see how this OS works in real world
i dont wanna in a rush to switch to win 8, so far my opinion of it just average.
new OS offers many features, but not all that we need.


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 28, 2012)

Recus said:


> Windows 8 is failure because of interface?



Yes.


----------



## Drone (Aug 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/none/300781-windows-8-much-more-secure-than-windows-7



http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408016,00.asp




> any attack or exploit that worked under Windows 7 will fail against Windows 8


----------



## Drone (Aug 7, 2012)

Windows 8 boxes revealed






http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/08/windows-8-boxes-revealed/

Doesn't look too bad ...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 7, 2012)

i never had a problem of security, just don't do stupid things.

How do I expect to even test this thing, there's no win8 drivers for my motherboard let alone everything else.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 7, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> i never had a problem of security, just don't do stupid things.
> 
> How do I expect to even test this thing, there's no win8 drivers for my motherboard let alone everything else.



Even if there are no drivers for win 8 for your mobo, if you want to test run the troubleshooter install in Win 8. I installed it on an ASRock P35 and it worked.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 7, 2012)

I think windows 8 is great, and i will be using it. Its the first OS that feels like it was designed with solid state drives in mind. I'm not sure how many of you guys have tried the release preview on your main rig, but paired with a SSD it is incredibly responsive and boots in like 5 seconds (for me at least). Everything I did in vista and 7 work fine in 8. I don't see anything wrong with 8 at all. The metro UI isn't all that bad. Hit the windows key and start typing, you really don't need the traditional start menu, you really don't. 

Windows 8 = AWESOME. 

I really don't get all these complaints about the UI, it isn't bad at all once you learn to utilize it.
Driver and program support will follow suit and I have a good feeling about the new VS SDK and the apps the awesome developers will start releasing. Currently, driver support for windows 8 is fantastic right out the gate. On both my x79 rig and z68 rig, all devices were detected and installed. The only thing that didn't work correctly was my wifi card, which now has a driver update for windows 8.

I've used/use iPhone's, Android phones, iPad's and Windows Phone 7.x devices. The metro UI, is awesome. Windows Phone 7/7.5, is awesome. Windows Phone 8, is going to be awesome. Windows 8, is already awesome. If you don't have money to spend, download and install the release preview for free. Then, come October, upgrade for a measly $39.99. WIN/WIN.

For all the 8 UI haters, please... use the RP for at least two weeks. Learn the new shortcuts and features and use them. It's awesome!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I think windows 8 is great, and i will be using it. Its the first OS that feels like it was designed with solid state drives in mind. I'm not sure how many of you guys have tried the release preview on your main rig, but paired with a SSD it is incredibly responsive and boots in like 5 seconds (for me at least). Everything I did in vista and 7 work fine in 8. I don't see anything wrong with 8 at all. The metro UI isn't all that bad. Hit the windows key and start typing, you really don't need the traditional start menu, you really don't.
> 
> Windows 8 = AWESOME.
> 
> ...



Its new. People who are cutting edge don't seem to like change as much as I thought.

Anyway can you do me a favor? Can you install CS5 on it? See if it runs ok?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its new. People who are cutting edge don't seem to like change as much as I thought.
> 
> Anyway can you do me a favor? Can you install CS5 on it? See if it runs ok?



If he doesn't. Ill do that on my laptop since it runs Windows 8 and let you know tonight


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay i tried W8 on my P4 doesen't like it, it makes my Crunching slow.
SO i give W8 - 7/10
Cutted 3 points for
1) Slow Crunching i can Crunch faster on my W7
2)Kind a Cunfusing UI (2 points cutted for it).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

gopal said:


> Okay i tried W8 on my P4 doesen't like it, it makes my Crunching slow.
> SO i give W8 - 7/10
> Cutted 3 points for
> 1) Slow Crunching i can Crunch faster on my W7
> 2)Kind a Cunfusing UI (2 points cutted for it).



Thats awesome. You should do reviews for TPU.


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats awesome. You should do reviews for TPU.



Kidding?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 7, 2012)

gopal said:


> Okay i tried W8 on my P4 doesen't like it, it makes my Crunching slow.
> SO i give W8 - 7/10
> Cutted 3 points for
> 1) Slow Crunching i can Crunch faster on my W7
> 2)Kind a Cunfusing UI (2 points cutted for it).



Linux is the OS for dedicated crunching anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

gopal said:


> Kidding?



No way man. You should do reviews.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No way man. You should do reviews.



Nah! I am just a 13 yrs old boy i cannot do reviews now maybe 3-4 yrs later


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 7, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I think windows 8 is great, and i will be using it. Its the first OS that feels like it was designed with solid state drives in mind. I'm not sure how many of you guys have tried the release preview on your main rig, but paired with a SSD it is incredibly responsive and boots in like 5 seconds (for me at least). Everything I did in vista and 7 work fine in 8. I don't see anything wrong with 8 at all. The metro UI isn't all that bad. Hit the windows key and start typing, you really don't need the traditional start menu, you really don't.
> 
> Windows 8 = AWESOME.
> 
> ...



You got that a bit wrong, no I won't learn the new stuff that's against the logic of efficiency, multitasking performance and advanced convenience, i will learn how and what I will create, most of the stuff i've seen in youtube videos are ridicolous touch-based eyesore mindless movements across the screen, nobody works like that, and the way UI works, feels fast but it also feels cheap and looks like everything's a web browser, I don't want the moblie-style behavior, i hate it, secondly, I can see from the frist pics what's wrong about it, the very important win7  "show desktop" button is missing in the taskbar - that's the first thing i'll be tweaking to get it enabled.

I've made the decision that I can save some of the data on my DVDs i've got 20 of them left empty, so i can make one partition empty, I will install win8 and the idea is to tweak the heck out of it, the stuff what works fine i will log everything and create guides for others to use the tweaks, but this is time consuming so don't expect stuff, there should be dedicated online sites for that as well as other people who have similar philosophy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> You got that a bit wrong, no I won't learn the new stuff that's against the logic of efficiency, multitasking performance and advanced convenience


 ................BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Kidding right?


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ................BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Kidding right?



i guess he is not


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 7, 2012)

gopal said:


> i guess he is not



Yeah those that know me for some time, would come to the same conclusion.

Probably the biggest factor and most critical importance in how I tweak my win7 UI and feeling and the detail sorroundings is for the performance of clicks, i am used to click fast and run through to do things very fast around the desktop, the work that some mainstream guy would be doing for a day I make it in 2 hours or so.

There are several highlights:
                   mouse (can't work as fast without my mouse and my custom settings that im so used to)
                   taskbar animation lag (timeout tweakable in registery)
                   always-show-menus
                   show-extensions
                   context shortcuts
                   desktop icons 
                   start search


The biggest point is to eliminate stuff that stops you from continuing from doing the next step, 90% of that the stupid UI settings and behavior, hidden menus, and crap like that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 7, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> You got that a bit wrong, no I won't learn the new stuff that's against the logic of efficiency, multitasking performance and advanced convenience, i will learn how and what I will create, most of the stuff i've seen in youtube videos are ridicolous touch-based eyesore mindless movements across the screen, nobody works like that, and the way UI works, feels fast but it also feels cheap and looks like everything's a web browser, I don't want the moblie-style behavior, i hate it, secondly, I can see from the frist pics what's wrong about it, the very important win7  "show desktop" button is missing in the taskbar - that's the first thing i'll be tweaking to get it enabled.
> 
> I've made the decision that I can save some of the data on my DVDs i've got 20 of them left empty, so i can make one partition empty, I will install win8 and the idea is to tweak the heck out of it, the stuff what works fine i will log everything and create guides for others to use the tweaks, but this is time consuming so don't expect stuff, there should be dedicated online sites for that as well as other people who have similar philosophy.



You are not going to do well in life if you are not able to unlearn and relearn things


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 11, 2012)

Wah just installed win8 and the whole desktop is THIS BIG GIANT font.

Everything's magnified in, like having low FOV, it's making me dizzy this needs to go away.


EDIT: Finally found the DPI settings, now we can begin, put my super config guide on my USB in and let's see how far we can get.

First Impression: 

Good, because there actually is "show dekstop" button, but the way taskbar aero visuals work, it's invisible until you point the mouse to it.
HomeGroup isn't enabled by default, with the sharing enabled as home/work network at pre-install.
Recovery also isn't enabled by default
But pagefile is.

A new thing in crash dump called "automatic memory dump" maybe to be the best for the size of pagefile, as full dump needs a pagefile as large as total RAM or more, no idea why windows needs a pagefile for crahs dump, just recently found a win7 workaround called dedicateddumpfile but didn't implement the tweak yet as didn't had time.

Ofcourse the first mod tweak will be to bring back the start button, but first the necessary sys config, such as services, pagefile, uac ...etc




EDIT: That's more like it ... for starters:


----------



## Drone (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally full, thorough review of Windows 8.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392889,00.asp


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Windows 8's wrost is NO START BUTTON THE BIGGEST MINUS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

So does it pretty much suck?  I plan on reading through the tread when I'm home today from work, but I see nothing but negative comments on it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So does it pretty much suck?  I plan on reading through the tread when I'm home today from work, but I see nothing but negative comments on it.



Because people hate change. It boots faster, more secure, and it rumored to be better with games (Better FPS) in the RTM. But no start button. Peoples first reaction OMG CHANGE I MUST HATE.


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So does it pretty much suck?  I plan on reading through the tread when I'm home today from work, but I see nothing but negative comments on it.



As i said


gopal said:


> Okay i tried W8 on my P4 doesen't like it, it makes my Crunching slow.
> SO i give W8 - 7/10
> Cutted 3 points for
> 1) Slow Crunching i can Crunch faster on my W7
> 2)Kind a Cunfusing UI (2 points cutted for it).


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because people hate change. It boots faster, more secure, and it rumored to be better with games (Better FPS) in the RTM. But no start button. Peoples first reaction OMG CHANGE I MUST HATE.



^this! I had MASSIVE reservations about it, but after using the consumer preview for a week, and now the RTM, I'm doing pretty much everything I normally do on my laptop in Windows 8 now and all these "issues' people keep bringing up about why Windows 8 sucks don't seem to be effecting my day-to-day productivity at all. I can boot into Win 8 much faster than 7, and it also gives me a nice little boot loader in case I do want to boot into 7 (currently triple booting Mac OS X, Win 7, and Win 8 on my MBP). 

People wanted Microsoft to do something different and step more into the 21st century. They did it and now all people can do is complain. Some people will never be satisfied.

Also, here's a hands-on by Ars: http://arstechnica.com/information-...rtm-software-is-finished-the-experience-aint/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

^ very good feedback guys, really appreciate it.  I'm going to give it a go, then again even if it really was as bad, everybody is different.  But yeah, change is usually not welcomed properly.  I'll give it a go myself.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have had it since it was on Technet Wednesday ,No problems yet just USER  problems here.I have Origin running fine,BC2 installed worked,DeadSpace2 worked,MOH works.BFplayforFree works,Only waiting to reinstall BF3 because of ME yes me trying to run the install from backup and it failed on me
 Just disable in Firefox your flash player and Web developer tools, it causes the crashes like someone said (MailMan? )in the BF3 clubhouse.
Cat12.8 plus cap3 works for me tonly drivers i have installed and my video sound through HDMI worked right of the box(digital download)Just installing thing to test take time......Someone setup a Windows8 Clubhouse?



Dos101 said:


> ^this! I had MASSIVE reservations about it, but after using the consumer preview for a week, and now the RTM, I'm doing pretty much everything I normally do on my laptop in Windows 8 now and all these "issues' people keep bringing up about why Windows 8 sucks don't seem to be effecting my day-to-day productivity at all. I can boot into Win 8 much faster than 7, and it also gives me a nice little boot loader in case I do want to boot into 7 (currently triple booting Mac OS X, Win 7, and Win 8 on my MBP).
> 
> People wanted Microsoft to do something different and step more into the 21st century. They did it and now all people can do is complain. Some people will never be satisfied.
> 
> Also, here's a hands-on by Ars: http://arstechnica.com/information-...rtm-software-is-finished-the-experience-aint/



I don`t care what other`s say, I love Win8,It has that New feeling Win7 should have had,And i see in Win8 more faster load and boot times.Everyone that HATE`S 8 is mad for no START button get over it ...It is 2012 not 1985 when 3.11 work-groups came out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 17, 2012)

Well if windows 8 is offering all these performance enhancements while remaining at least as stable as 7 then I'd switch over. 

I'll wait to see some benchmark comparisons but reviews have aroused my attention.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just too follow up BF3 is working    I`m happy now to install some other programs Like Office2010-13 in few weeks.You guys should give Win8 a try,just cause it has Metro after your into desktop and play games you forget that is there.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

Just installed RTM. Borders and icons look neat, some new sound effects and newer and faster IE10. That's lush, boot times are as quick as they come, even tho I give no shit about boot times. Enterprise 64 bit took ~ 12 GB of space.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well this is something new(too me at least)I just setup my fourth hard Drive with Steam on it.Clicked the steam.exe for Steam,it ask to see if it was me..get the email type it in along with my password,Guess what it runs,just ran Counter Strike Source without a hitch,The best part s I NEVER INSTALLED THE PROGRAM.....Win8 rocks.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Aug 17, 2012)

*Steam is portable*

Steam is portable.Had the same experience here on win 7 x64


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Aug 17, 2012)

In my experience with W8 it is faster than W7 .I tested With cinebench11.5 against a w7 and xp and W8 is as fast as Xp is.All OS were run in Wmvare Player.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like I'll be installing RTM this weekend.  Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Someone setup a Windows8 Clubhouse?



Ask and ye shall receive http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170632


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like I'll be installing RTM this weekend.  Thanks for the info guys.



You have a Technet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Bah, not RTM, whichever one I got off Microsofts website, RC1 I think...?  Been on my desktop for a while waiting to be put on a CD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bah, not RTM, whichever one I got off Microsofts website, RC1 I think...?  Been on my desktop for a while waiting to be put on a CD.



Ah ok the preview. Download the new one man. They updated it a few days ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Really?  Good to know, I'll download it when I get home, want to see if I give it a shot sometime this weekend.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> Finally full, thorough review of Windows 8.
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392889,00.asp



nothing special to be honest, pretty mainstream.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because people hate change. It boots faster, more secure, and it rumored to be better with games (Better FPS) in the RTM. But no start button. Peoples first reaction OMG CHANGE I MUST HATE.



One of the biggest setbacks of my customization is that i fucking cannot get anything done fast without the start button, i need to search and browse to exes via explorer, this is equivalent to windows 3.1

I really am doing it just for the tweaks, as a challenge, to fiddle around and post solutions for other, it may take a veeery long time if ever that i will actually use windows 8.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 21, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> One of the biggest setbacks of my customization is that i fucking cannot get anything done fast without the start button, i need to search and browse to exes via explorer, this is equivalent to windows 3.1
> 
> I really am doing it just for the tweaks, as a challenge, to fiddle around and post solutions for other, it may take a veeery long time if ever that i will actually use windows 8.



So your saying you are lazy to move your mouse to the bottom (your right)right hand screen and click search?Or shortcut win-key+X to bring up the search and run options.......I find this way more productive then the old style over 30+ year old  start menu.But hey you guys that h8te it then don`t use it plain and simple.Go whine to Microsoft all you want they will never go back to start menu`s .Why waste millions or even billions making 4-6 Operating Systems ,When they choose one easy way for multi platforms.That is why we are broke and they have Billions you know.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 21, 2012)

Why should I have move my hands away from my mouse?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 21, 2012)

Never said you had too ....Just what you say makes my statment of being lazy all the more true you know.WHY THIS WHY THAT WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA I WANT MY START BUTTON WHAAAAAAAAAAA

If you are this type of lazy can not   think for yourself person then don`t use Win8 and stop coming here to BITCH ABOUT IT Go to Microsoft.

Win-Key +Print Screen= picture. Funny never left my mouse for it.....


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, I'm lazy and maintain my computer (and start menu) to the point where I can get to any program I have installed in less than a quarter of a second. So why do I need Windows 8?


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 21, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Okay, I'm lazy and maintain my computer (and start menu) to the point where I can get to any program I have installed in less than a quarter of a second. So why do I need Windows 8?



You don't, you should spend the money on hard liquor, fast women or motorbikes.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Okay, I'm lazy and maintain my computer (and start menu) to the point where I can get to any program I have installed in less than a quarter of a second. So why do I need Windows 8?



Why do you need Windows 7? Ultimate to boot.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 21, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Win-Key +Print Screen= picture. Funny never left my mouse for it.....


You can press the windows key and prtscr simultaneously with one hand?  Easily?  Either you have a small keyboard, large hands, or both.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

theJesus said:


> You can press the windows key and prtscr simultaneously with one hand?  Easily?  Either you have a small keyboard, large hands, or both.



A lot of keyboards have two windows keys.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> A lot of keyboards have two windows keys.


d'oh! 

I was looking at my laptop's keyboard when I typed that


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 22, 2012)

at 45$ for an upgrade I'll check it out. Like someone posted 8 pages back it's not like you're being forced, come to think of it it's not like you could be forced.

http://www.techspot.com/news/44902-windows-xp-usage-finally-falls-below-50-mark.html






That was just last year, so up to last year (4 years after vista's launch and 2 years after windows 7's launch) XP was still represented 50% of all windows installs. Currently it still is the most widely used operating system in the world.

The comment for people moving to mac is laughable, Sure maybe a few percent, but more often than not if the new windows is bad, people simply refuse to move from the old one.

Think of it this way. Imagine if there were really only 3 different car companies. One had most of the market (read nearly all) the second had a small chunk (like 5-8%) and the last was struggling with the other two's leftovers (1-2%).  Say the big guy released a bad model. Sure they lose out on sales for that model year, but you see only a small percentage of the consumers actually buy a new car at each launch, say like 10% will jump onto the new shiney (that's being very generous, in the case of cars it's actually closer to 1%). The rest take their time and only move when they're either forced or feel that their old model will no longer suffice.

Even a bumbled launch will still give most of that 10% to the big company simply because of brand recognition, even if familiarity isn't necessarily there in the lms. So we'll say that the second company has max 4% to gain from a bumbled big company launch, well 3.9%, that third company is going to get a bit of the action too.

If you take those numbers to the above chart and subtract 4% from windows and give it to mac... it's still an abysmal desktop market share.


You see APPLE is huge now because of mobile devices, not computers, and based on market share, most people walking around with iphones, go home to windows based pc.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 22, 2012)

Frick said:


> Why do you need Windows 7? Ultimate to boot.



Because I wanted a full-fledged 64-bit gaming machine, and if I'm gonna upgrade the OS I might as well make it worth it - and XP SP2 64-bit was not going to cut it in any way.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 22, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> at 45$ for an upgrade I'll check it out. Like someone posted 8 pages back it's not like you're being forced, come to think of it it's not like you could be forced.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/news/44902-windows-xp-usage-finally-falls-below-50-mark.html
> 
> ...



You Sir have just said what i always try to tell people that claim Windows is dieing and Mac will take over.

I wish my Technet wasn't up...


----------



## Pap1er (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys, I would like to ask you something technical about win 8, but I dont want to create new topic...

I would like to know if it is possible to do upgrade from release preview version of win 8 to full release version, at least if it is possible to move settings and programs.
Have you ever tried it? 

Thank you for reply,
Paul


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 3, 2012)

Pap1er said:


> Guys, I would like to ask you something technical about win 8, but I dont want to create new topic...
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible to do upgrade from release preview version of win 8 to full release version, at least if it is possible to move settings and programs.
> Have you ever tried it?
> ...



For me it was possible, got the upgrade Win 8 Pro on the day it was released but no settings and programs are kept. 

Go here:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_DIS_ShopHP_FPP_Light

Download the upgrade assistant and it will tell you what you can do.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 3, 2012)

I got windows 8 for my media pc and am having alot if driver problems with devices that say they work on win8. My asus sound card and my Logitech mmo mouse both show as not conmected/ devive not connected.is anyone else having the same problems or just my bad luck?


----------



## Pap1er (Dec 3, 2012)

I was just testing release preview but I had no problem with drivers so far... Also my old logitech web cam which is supported only by win XP works when drivers are installed in compatibility mode. 



catnipkiller said:


> I got windows 8 for my media pc and am having alot if driver problems with devices that say they work on win8. My asus sound card and my Logitech mmo mouse both show as not conmected/ devive not connected.is anyone else having the same problems or just my bad luck?


----------



## Hood (Dec 5, 2012)

*Don't judge a book by it's cover...*

Sure, the "Modern UI" thing is aimed at tablets, smartphones, and the (mostly young) people who have to be cyber-attached at all times, and as such was a move Microsoft HAD to make to stay alive in the increasingly competitive mobile device market, so don't hate them for that move.  For desktop users it's dirt simple to bypass the "Modern UI" screen and just stay on the desktop, as well as re-install the Start button, and the "apps" running in the background seem to use very few resources (and can be removed if desired).  After that, setting up your default programs properly should stop Windows from trying to open files with "apps'.  Now it feels pretty much like Win 7, but has some slick new features that enhance the user experience.  I had to play with it a few hours to get it like I want it, then load some useful programs over the next few days until I had everything I wanted, then made an image of the boot drive (now a feature of Windows!) that can be restored by booting with the Windows repair disc.  Just one of the many features they've added after listening to user feedback.  I hated it at first, now I like it a lot, better than 7 if you can believe that!


----------



## Hood (Dec 5, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Vista is generally the same as Windows 7 with the exception of being extremely bloated at launch. OSx is an extremely accessible OS that any user can pick up. The same can not be said for Windows 8.



There's nothing hard about figuring out Win8, after all, it's aimed at non-technical, possibly computer-illiterate people who don't know a command prompt from a right-click; 3 and 4 year- olds have figured it out with out any help, and even I picked it up in a couple of hours of fooling with it.  One forum poster even claimed his 60+ parents picked it right up and preferred it to Win7.


----------



## lordjohn (Dec 5, 2012)

win8 pro only cost 15usd if you bought a win7 per-installed pc, notebook, before feb 2013. so it is so far the cheapest win os I have bought. You can save this win8 for another new build.


----------



## Hood (Dec 5, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> Win95(SHIT) - Win98(HOT) - WinME(SHIT) - WinXP(HOT) - Vista(SHIT) - Win7(HOT) - Win8(SHIT) - Win9(HOT)



Every one of the "SHIT" OS's had the same kernel and underlying structure as the "HOT" ones, just packaged a little different - and you forgot Windows 2000, which replaced my pre-installed ME nightmare for almost a year while waiting for xp to come out.  Xp was just a home version of Win2K.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 7, 2012)

So, yesterday I installed Windows 8 Pro x64 bits. I don't have an IT or engineering degree, so my observations are just user ones. I find things I really like and some that not so much. The Pros' after half a day of exploitation:

- the embedded: flash player, IE10,  framenetwork 4.0, Security Essentials, mounting software, DirectX 11.1
- the ability to pause file transfer and the new task manager
- once I got that "windows button + tab" is my best friend in this interface and that the "settings" button  changes depending on the opened application. Everything runs butter-smooth

The Cons:

-Skype from the Windows App Store- HORRIBLE, I had to install a Skype for desktop. I hope they fix that, but for now. It's just very limited in its functionality.
- the Metro interface is somehow making get to where I want with one-two extra movements
- somewhat the need for using a mouse seems greater to me, on 7 I was almost exclusively operating with a keyboard, now I feel the right click is very much needed
- the "always on" Aero interface- the Basic and Classic looks are completely removed, really annoying in my opinion

Overall, I think I can live with the Metro interface, I really like what's behind that. With so many embedded things, it takes me an hour from a starting point (formatting HDD) to a fully functional and operating computer. I haven't tested with games yet, but we will see. So far I find it pretty much very good.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 7, 2012)

Aero offloads the GUI processing to the GPU rather then the CPU so that's actually a good thing. Most desktops have decent enough GPUs to run that as well as laptops.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 7, 2012)

Frick said:


> A lot of keyboards have two windows keys.



My Microsoft Comfort Curve 3000 Keyboard actually, only has 1 start button


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 7, 2012)

Has anyone managed to turn off Secure Boot on a running Windows 8 installation WITHOUT actually having to reinstall the entire OS?

I'd love to make a dual-boot machine here, but since 8 was preinstalled on my gf's lappy, Secure Boot is enabled by default. Disabling it in UEFI menu causes Windows to fail startup (No OS found it says).

I'd hate to have to disable it, setup Win 8 clean, then set up the dual bootage.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all, I wanted to ask something and I don't think a new thread is required. So, Windows 8 comes with Microsoft Framework 4.0 installed, which is great. I have none of the previous version installed on. But I downloaded nVidia Inspector program, because I really like it. When I start the "install" it says it requires Framework 3.5 (service pack 1). I am wondering is it worth it for one app to install this>? Is it going to mess up the rest of the PC? Do I need both versions of MS Framework? (I saw some complaints about Intel HD Graphics drivers giving glitches without the 3.5 Framework). What do you think?


----------



## Drone (Dec 18, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Hi all, I wanted to ask something and I don't think a new thread is required. So, Windows 8 comes with Microsoft Framework 4.0 installed, which is great. I have none of the previous version installed on. But I downloaded nVidia Inspector program, because I really like it. When I start the "install" it says it requires Framework 3.5 (service pack 1). I am wondering is it worth it for one app to install this>? Is it going to mess up the rest of the PC? Do I need both versions of MS Framework? (I saw some complaints about Intel HD Graphics drivers giving glitches without the 3.5 Framework). What do you think?



Windows 8 comes with .net framework 4.5 turned on by default and .net framework 3.5.1 turned off. 

To turn on 3.5.1 see this post.

Many programs require .net framework 3.5.1 and no it won't mess up your system.



> Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1 contains many new features building incrementally upon .NET Framework 2.0 and 3.0, and includes .NET Framework 2.0 service pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.0 service pack 1.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> Windows 8 comes with .net framework 4.5 turned on by default and .net framework 3.5.1 turned off.
> 
> To turn on 3.5.1 see this post.
> 
> Many programs require .net framework 3.5.1 and no it won't mess up your system.



Thanks a lot. I kinda quoted the version by heart . I already downloaded from MS the full offline installer- 231mb, but hey that's cool too with the DVD. It will take more time to find it in the pile though than just DL


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Dec 21, 2012)

ahhh windows 8 i simply don't have any words for it. because the lvl of fucking up is so high with win 8, i don't even know where to start. how can microsoft go from win7 one of the most perfect os performance/eyecandy wise. to this utter garbage. im sorry for the ones who worked theire ass of writing thousands of programming lines, just for this... wow


----------

